# 30K...



## Andrew Fergus (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow!  30,000 posts from Aladin.

You are obviously very generous with your time and expertise and I'm sure there are many many members here who appreciate your input.

Congratulations!


Andrew

Snapshot picture below:
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/560/30kwu6.jpg

[Edited by admin~image too large, just link to it  ]


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow, I can remember us raising a virtual mug to Aladin on 06 May 2004 -- the date he hit 15,000.   I'll quote what RichardS said then: 

_"That is quite incredible, isn't it? And nary a one in the lounge, just all serious, helping posts, with clear explanations of what he has done. Brilliant.  ray: " _


----------



## starl (Mar 8, 2007)

Andrew, that should be 30,000 *helpful* and *clear* posts.
Thanks, Aladin!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 8, 2007)

That's a quite amazing number isn't it?


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Tracy
I thought that went without saying!
But yes I agree.
Cheers, Andrew



> Andrew, that should be 30,000 *helpful* and *clear* posts.
> Thanks, Aladin!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Mar 9, 2007)

Aladin,

80% of my formulalibrary is your work  
thanks !

 
Erik


----------



## just_jon (Mar 9, 2007)

As I remarked when he hit 10k, it is all the more a number to hang when you understand that Aladin *also* spends time in the newsgroups ( home to that 'tinyurl' ).


----------



## fairwinds (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for all valuable information!


----------



## pgc01 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Aladin

Thank you for the information, the clarity, the consistency, ... the pedagogy  ... the patience... 







Best regards
PGC


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Mar 11, 2007)

Andrew, Greg, Tracy, Richard, Erik, Jon, Fairwinds, and PGC...

Thanks for the kind attention (& jpg).

Aladin


----------



## barry houdini (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello Aladin,

I concur with all the above. Still learning from your contributions here. 

Only 28 posts since Wednesday though  ....where've you been!!


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Mar 12, 2007)

> Hello Aladin,
> 
> I concur with all the above. Still learning from your contributions here.
> 
> Only 28 posts since Wednesday though  ....where've you been!!



Thanks Barry. With a fine gang operating around here, it has become harder to keep a constant rate...


----------



## Smitty (Mar 12, 2007)

Aladin,

I've been out for a bit, but see that you continue to be true to form.

Well done.

Smitty

(As with others, my formula library is stocked because of you!)


----------



## srizki (Mar 12, 2007)

30000 CONGRATULATIONS TO ALADIN.
SORRY IT IS LATE.


----------



## Oorang (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Aladin, 
I am constantly amazed at the things you figure out how to do _without_ resorting to VBA. You may be the best in world at Excel Formulas and that's a heck of thing. Thanks for passing the knowledge on to others so tirelessly.


----------



## NateO (Mar 13, 2007)

I have to concur with the sentiments expressed in this thread, to date.  

Thanks for all of the brilliant contributions, Aladin! The volume of which is staggering!


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Mar 15, 2007)

Smitty, srizki, Oorang, & Nate,

Thanks for the kind attention...


----------



## MrExcel (Mar 19, 2007)

Aladin - Many thanks for your contributions here. Your formulas entered "as an array" continue to make my head spin!


----------



## Brian from Maui (Mar 23, 2007)

Aloha Aladin,

I've been playing soooo much golf I didn't realize you had surpassed 30000 post.  From my family to yours congratulations and easy on the Turkish coffee and cigarettes!    

Edit,

BTW Bill, I did go to the same school with Don ****croft in Alamosa!


----------

